
Reduction in Firearm Injuries During NRA Annual Conventions - pulisse
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc1712773
======
regress
I haven't read the appendix in full detail, but how is it okay to run a linear
regression here (instead of logistic regression) when the outcome is binary?

~~~
danielrk
The authors claim in the appendix that "linear models were estimated due to
failure of the maximum likelihood algorithm to converge for logistic models."

------
yostrovs
Cancer must have been cured, as there's obviously nothing left to study at
Harvard Medical School.

~~~
RobLach
I feel your comment is politically tinged. This is far from a superfluous
topic of study.

It's similar to the study where patient outcomes are more positive during
medical conferences.

